# game renting



## shankar_psn (Nov 17, 2013)

saw these 2 sites ...

*playonrent.com

Online Shopping India Buy Movies Online : Moviemart.in

are the genuine ?

if genuine , any idea of how good their service is ?

any other sites like this ?


----------



## shankar_psn (Nov 27, 2013)

looks like no one is using these services ... i will then have to buy games i guess ...


----------

